# Pasta Dough



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Over in Cook's Corner, we are discussing pasta dough assembly technique. What I would like to know is, what is your tried & true, hands down best recipe for basic pasta dough? Lately, I have been working with 4 eggs:3 cups of flour (all-purpose, unbleached).
You?


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Depends on what you want to get!
The "classic" recipe for fresh homemade pasta is 1 large egg each 100 grams double 0 flour and a pinch of salt. This type of dough, however, is very firm and elastic, and difficult to roll up to very thin sheets, so it's the best for "simple" shapes like Tagliatelle or Lasagne but not suitable, in example, for Ravioli.
So, if I need a dough which can be easily worked, I use less eggs and add some fresh water to get the right consistency. My usual recipe for Ravioli dough is 500 grams flour/3 eggs/water (I never measure it)/pinch of salt.

Pongi


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Pongi, do you "rest" your pasta dough before rolling or just mix and roll? Thanks  

Jock


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Jock, I can't speak for Pongi, but I always rest the dough. If not, it will crumble and generally turn out to be a mess. It is the one step you can not rush. I generally let it sit 30 minutes +/-.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I learned about resting the hard way. I used Lidia Bastianich's recipe (from Lidia's Italian Table, page 89): four cups unbleached AP flour, 6 leage eggs, pinch of salt, a dribble of olive oil and a little warm water.

But her recipe does not mention letting it rest, only "set the dough aside". That was my downfall the first time I tried it! I worked, and I do mean *worked* half of the dough, muscling it on the board and through my Atlas. When I got to the other half, it was perfectly behaved.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I too rest the dough, wrapped in plastic, for some time. When I make Ravioli, in example, I knead the dough first and keep it aside while I'm making the filling.

Pongi


----------

